# Spiele zu verschenken( Uplay und Steam)



## Evari0r (5. Februar 2016)

Hab ein paar Spiele-Keys abzugeben
Also von diversen Hunmble Bundles sind noch folgende Spiele übrig:

*Steam*
Risen 3 Complete Edition
Saints Row 2
Outlast
FORCED
Grow Home
Dead State: Reanimated
INK
Duet
Ein 66% Rabatt auf Zombie Driver HD 
(beim Rabatt ist allerdings zu beachten das es ein Steamitem ist und ich daher euren Profilnamen wissen muss ausserdem ist es nur noch bis zum 27.2 gültig) 
Noct
Dropsy
Kholat
Shadow Complex Remastered
Tharsis
Space Run Galaxy
Morphblade

*Uplay*
Far Cry 3
Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon
Assassin’s Creed Chronicles: China
Trials Evolution Gold Edition
Assassin's Creed: Liberation
Assassin's Creed III
Assassin's Creed® III Tyranny of King Washington: The Infamy
Assassin's Creed: Liberation HD

-----Netterweise gespendet von Zybba(Steam)-------------
Trine 2
Eets Munchies
Brütal Legend
A Virus named Tom
Limbo
Bastion
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Epic Launcher
*Shadow Complex Remastered

Ach ja, die altbekannte Regeln: Wer zuerst kommt....


----------



## Lukecheater (5. Februar 2016)

Ich würde Far cry 3 nehmen.


----------



## Evari0r (5. Februar 2016)

Das ging ja schnell
Kriegst natürlich sofort ne PN


----------



## smutjesmooth (5. Februar 2016)

Evari0r schrieb:


> Hab ein paar Spiele-Keys abzugeben
> Also von Ubisoft Hunmble Bundle sind noch folgende Spiele übrig:
> 
> *Steam
> ...



Grow Home würde Ich gern nehmen wenn es noch da ist ?


----------



## Evari0r (5. Februar 2016)

Ist es noch
Ich schick dir auch ne PN.


----------



## Evari0r (10. Februar 2016)

Gibt was neues, einfach oben schauen


----------



## golani79 (10. Februar 2016)

Würde gerne blood dragon nehmen, wenns noch da ist


----------



## Evari0r (10. Februar 2016)

Kriegst du natürlich
Passen zum Profilbild wie ich bemerken darf


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2016)

Recht schönen Dank!


----------



## Evari0r (19. Februar 2016)

Neue Spiele, einfach oben schauen.

Edit: So eins ist weg


----------



## Evari0r (2. März 2016)

GEWINNE GEWINNE GEWINNE äh neue Spiele oben


----------



## Briareos (2. März 2016)

Moin. Wenn du nichts dagegen hast, würde ich hiermit gerne mein Interesse an Outlast bekunden.


----------



## Evari0r (2. März 2016)

Natürlich kriegst eine PN.
Und Forced ist auch schon weg bleibt nur noch INK.


----------



## Briareos (2. März 2016)

Und auch hier nochmal: Ganz herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Evari0r (8. April 2016)

Neue Lieferung


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. April 2016)

Wäre das "AC Chronicles - China" noch zu haben? Würde mich als AC-Fan sehr interessieren.


----------



## Evari0r (8. April 2016)

Natürlich kriegst ne PN.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2016)

Ich bedanke mich herzlichst dafür.


----------



## Evari0r (20. Juli 2016)

Es möge Spiele regnen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Juli 2016)

Uh, Dropsy kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Ein schönes kleines Adventure mit einem liebenswerten Clown. Die Rätsel sind nicht allzu schwer. Dennoch schön anzusehen, wie man durch die Welt wabbelt zusammen mit seinen tierischen Gefährten und Umarmungen verteilt.


----------



## Evari0r (20. Juli 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Uh, Dropsy kann ich nur empfehlen.
> Ein schönes kleines Adventure mit einem liebenswerten Clown. Die Rätsel sind nicht allzu schwer. Dennoch schön anzusehen, wie man durch die Welt wabbelt zusammen mit seinen tierischen Gefährten und Umarmungen verteilt.


Eine DRM-freie Version war auch im Bundle enthalten, das ist der Grund warum ich den Steamkey weggeben kann


----------



## TheSinner (22. Juli 2016)

Heya.

Ich hätte Interesse an Dropsy, das sieht herrlich skurril aus und weckt gleich Kindheits/Jugenderinnerungen 

Vielen Dank schonmal dass du das hier machst!


----------



## Evari0r (22. Juli 2016)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Heya.
> 
> Ich hätte Interesse an Dropsy, das sieht herrlich skurril aus und weckt gleich Kindheits/Jugenderinnerungen
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal dass du das hier machst!



Hehe kein Problem, ich kriege hier ja auch ab und zu Spiele. Das Leben ist ein Geben und Nehmen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Evari0r (28. September 2016)

Regnen Spiele möge es.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. September 2016)

Ich würde mich gerne für "Kholat" bewerben. Vielen Dank


----------



## Toshii (28. September 2016)

Wenn es keiner sonst haben will, ich hätte gerne Trials Evolution Gold Edition. Wäre super nett!!!


----------



## Evari0r (29. September 2016)

Danke für ihre Bewerbung. Allerdings haben wir schon einen geeigneteren Kandidaten gefunden. Ihre Bewerbungsunterlagen werden Ihnen per PM zurückgeschickt.


GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich würde mich gerne für "Kholat" bewerben. Vielen Dank


----------



## Evari0r (29. September 2016)

Toshii schrieb:


> Wenn es keiner sonst haben will, ich hätte gerne Trials Evolution Gold Edition. Wäre super nett!!!


Kriegst sofort ne PM


----------



## golani79 (29. September 2016)

Würde mich über AC Liberation freuen, wenns sonst niemand haben will.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. September 2016)

Evari0r schrieb:


> Danke für ihre Bewerbung. Allerdings haben wir schon einen geeigneteren Kandidaten gefunden. Ihre Bewerbungsunterlagen werden Ihnen per PM zurückgeschickt.



 Hat super geklappt  Vielen Dank


----------



## Evari0r (29. September 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Würde mich über AC Liberation freuen, wenns sonst niemand haben will.



Ich würde die PM schnell anschauen gehen bevor sie im Gewimmel verschwindet oder in einen Heuhaufen springt


----------



## golani79 (29. September 2016)

Recht schönen Dank!


----------



## Toshii (29. September 2016)

Super, hat geklappt. Vielen lieben Dank!!!


----------



## Evari0r (30. November 2016)

2 Mal Shadow Complex heiss serviert. Wer will und hat noch nicht?


----------



## Briareos (30. November 2016)

Hmm, das steht schon eine ganze Weile auf meiner Wunschliste.
Von daher wäre ich einem Key nicht abgeneigt, wenn du noch einen erübrigen kannst.


----------



## Evari0r (30. November 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> Hmm, das steht schon eine ganze Weile auf meiner Wunschliste.
> Von daher wäre ich einem Key nicht abgeneigt, wenn du noch einen erübrigen kannst.


Natürlich kann ich sonst stände das hier nicht Steam oder Epic Launcher'


----------



## Briareos (1. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank!

Und dann entscheide ich mich der Bequemlichkeit halber für die gute alte Dampfmaschine.


----------



## Evari0r (1. Dezember 2016)

In dem Fall sollte der Keyzug bald in deinem Postfach einfahren


----------



## Zybba (31. Januar 2017)

Bin gerade über Scholdarrs Thread auf deinen gestoßen.

Könnte ich dir einen Link zu meinem Humble Bundle 9 schicken nimmst die Keys hier mit rein?
Wir haben echt schon genug Threads mit Geschenken. ^^



Evari0r schrieb:


> INK


Das hätte ich gerne. Danke!


----------



## Evari0r (31. Januar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Bin gerade über Scholdarrs Thread auf deinen gestoßen.
> 
> Könnte ich dir einen Link zu meinem Humble Bundle 9 schicken nimmst die Keys hier mit rein?
> Wir haben echt schon genug Threads mit Geschenken. ^^
> ...


Natürlich warum nicht?^^
 Kriegst auch gleich ne PM


----------



## Evari0r (31. Januar 2017)

Neue Keys von Zybba


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Januar 2017)

Hallo, ich hätte sehr gerne Trine 2.


----------



## Evari0r (31. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte sehr gerne Trine 2.


Bekommst du


----------



## MrFob (31. Januar 2017)

Oh, ist das noch aktuell? Da wuerde ich doch glatt mal wegen Brutal Legend anfragen.


----------



## Evari0r (1. Februar 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Oh, ist das noch aktuell? Da wuerde ich doch glatt mal wegen Brutal Legend anfragen.


Na dann bekommst eine volle Ladung Metal


----------



## MrFob (1. Februar 2017)

Sehr cool! Hat funktioniert. Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Hiekkan (1. Februar 2017)

Ich  möchte gerne  Limbo haben


----------



## Evari0r (1. Februar 2017)

Hiekkan schrieb:


> Ich  möchte gerne  Limbo haben


Mögen Sie bekomme


----------



## Rabowke (1. Februar 2017)

Schöne Aktion Evari0r ... nein, ich möchte nichts haben!


----------



## Evari0r (1. Februar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schöne Aktion Evari0r ... nein, ich möchte nichts haben!


Wie gesagt sind nicht nur meine Keys, der liebe Zybba hat auch noch welche bereitgestellt


----------



## Zybba (1. Februar 2017)

Hast du ja sogar im Eingangspost schon erwähnt, das reicht absolut aus.
Freut mich, dass die Dinger so gut weg gehen! Sind ja auch gute Spiele, hatten mich einfach nur nicht so interessiert.

Außerdem bin ich froh, dass ich nicht einen Thread in der Richtung erstellen musste.
Danke für die Distribution! ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Februar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schöne Aktion Evari0r ... nein, ich möchte nichts haben!


Ich auch nicht. Aber dem Dank schliesse ich mich an. Sowas ist immer Schnieke!


----------



## Kombinator2016 (1. Februar 2017)

Hallo !
Hab mir mal bei Youtube die Key-Spiele angeschaut.

-  DUET  - sieht nett aus, interessante Reaktion/Denk-Kombi.  
Wäre toll wenn's klappt.

Grüße und danke vorab.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> [...]


... dann natürlich auch vielen lieben Dank an dich, Zybba!


----------



## Evari0r (2. Februar 2017)

Kombinator2016 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Hab mir mal bei Youtube die Key-Spiele angeschaut.
> 
> -  DUET  - sieht nett aus, interessante Reaktion/Denk-Kombi.
> ...


Bekommst du sofort


----------



## Kombinator2016 (2. Februar 2017)

DAnke !


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (3. Februar 2017)

INK und Noct sehen interessant aus mal so für zwischendurch. Würde ich mitnehmen falls noch verfügbar.


----------



## Evari0r (4. Februar 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> INK und Noct sehen interessant aus mal so für zwischendurch. Würde ich mitnehmen falls noch verfügbar.


Hast Post


----------



## Evari0r (5. Februar 2017)

NAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAchschub

Edit: Sehe gerade das es der erste "Geburtstag" dieses Threads ist
Happy Birthday lieber Thread und hat jemand ein Tutorial fürs Windeln wechseln?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toshii (5. Februar 2017)

Spiele gerade Assassins Creed 3 und würde mich daher sehr über "Assassin's Creed III Tyranny of King Washington: The Infamy" freuen.


----------



## TheSinner (5. Februar 2017)

*zupft am Ärmel des netten Schlüsselverteilers*

Dürfte ich mir Bastion sichern? Das wäre 1A


----------



## Evari0r (5. Februar 2017)

TheSinner schrieb:


> *zupft am Ärmel des netten Schlüsselverteilers*
> 
> Dürfte ich mir Bastion sichern? Das wäre 1A





Toshii schrieb:


> Spiele gerade Assassins Creed 3 und würde mich  daher sehr über "Assassin's Creed III Tyranny of King Washington: The  Infamy" freuen.



Bekommt ihr beide


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (6. Februar 2017)

Ich sehe grad *Eets Munchies* in deinem Angebot. Dies dürfte meiner besseren Hälfte sehr gut gefallen. Falls es keine Umstände macht. Einen guten Start in die neue Woche. 
Edit: Grad erst gesehen das Bastion schon vergeben ist. ^^


----------



## Rabowke (6. Februar 2017)

Kurzes Offtopic, aber smutjesmooth ... hatte es einen Hintergrund das du deinen Account hast löschen lassen und dir dann wieder einen neuen erstellt hast?


----------



## golani79 (6. Februar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kurzes Offtopic, aber smutjesmooth ... hatte es einen Hintergrund das du deinen Account hast löschen lassen und dir dann wieder einen neuen erstellt hast?



Frag mich mich auch - zumal es ja nicht das erste Mal war ^^


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (6. Februar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kurzes Offtopic, aber smutjesmooth ... hatte es einen Hintergrund das du deinen Account hast löschen lassen und dir dann wieder einen neuen erstellt hast?


"Heute ist der erste Tag vom Rest deines Lebens."Da es beruflich und privat derzeit für mich ein Neuanfang ist habe ich hier auch einen neuen Start gewagt.Das ist die einfache Erklärung für diese Aktion.Quasi eine symbolische Handlungweise.


----------



## Evari0r (6. Februar 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Ich sehe grad *Eets Munchies* in deinem Angebot. Dies dürfte meiner besseren Hälfte sehr gut gefallen. Falls es keine Umstände macht. Einen guten Start in die neue Woche.
> Edit: Grad erst gesehen das Bastion schon vergeben ist. ^^


Ups habs schon wieder vergessen durchzustreichen
Key bekommst du sofort


----------



## Kombinator2016 (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo !
Da sich schon lange niemand mehr angemeldet hat, würde ich mich nochmals melden. 


Und zwar für: FORCED

Danke im Voraus, falls es wieder klappen sollte.


----------



## golani79 (16. Februar 2017)

Ich will ja nix sagen, aber ein Danke, nachdem du nen Key bekommen hast, wäre schon auch angebracht - und nicht nur ein "Danke im Voraus falls es klappt" ...


----------



## Evari0r (18. Februar 2017)

Kombinator2016 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Da sich schon lange niemand mehr angemeldet hat, würde ich mich nochmals melden.
> 
> 
> ...


Kriegst du


----------



## Kombinator2016 (18. Februar 2017)

2. Danke !


----------



## Amelius01 (15. Juli 2017)

Da anscheinend niemand Assassin's Creed: Liberation HD möchte, würde ich es gerne haben.

Falls sich vorher niemand gemeldet hat, versteht sich!

Ein großes Dankeschön schon im voraus!!


----------



## Evari0r (16. Juli 2017)

Amelius01 schrieb:


> Da anscheinend niemand Assassin's Creed: Liberation HD möchte, würde ich es gerne haben.
> 
> Falls sich vorher niemand gemeldet hat, versteht sich!
> 
> Ein großes Dankeschön schon im voraus!!



Kriegst du


----------



## Amelius01 (17. Juli 2017)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Evari0r (5. August 2017)

Neue Spiele


----------



## McDrake (5. August 2017)

Tharsis würde mich interessieren


----------



## Evari0r (5. August 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Tharsis würde mich interessieren



Bekommst du


----------



## golani79 (5. August 2017)

Über Risen 3 würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Evari0r (6. August 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> Über Risen 3 würde ich mich freuen.



Kriegst du


----------



## golani79 (6. August 2017)

Recht schönen Dank!


----------



## USA911 (6. August 2017)

Über Saints Row 2 würde ich mich freuen. Recht herzlichen Dank schon mal


----------



## Evari0r (6. August 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Über Saints Row 2 würde ich mich freuen. Recht herzlichen Dank schon mal



Sollst du bekommen


----------



## ImBene (18. April 2019)

Ist Shadow Complex Remastered noch zu haben?


----------



## Spiritogre (18. April 2019)

ImBene schrieb:


> Ist Shadow Complex Remastered noch zu haben?



Es ist ja nicht durchgestrichen, falls der Key Anbieter nach zwei Jahren jetzt noch mal in den Thread schaut hast du vielleicht ja noch Glück, wenn er den Key noch findet bzw. der überhaupt noch gültig ist.


----------



## Evari0r (20. April 2019)

Hast ne PM


----------



## PiUser (7. Mai 2019)

Evari0r schrieb:


> Hab ein paar Spiele-Keys abzugeben
> Also von diversen Hunmble Bundles sind noch folgende Spiele übrig:
> 
> *Steam*
> ...




Kann ich Assassin's Creed III noch haben?


----------

